# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Bots and Programs > [Tool] RADAR for ESO?

## QuadroTony

i guess there is, but obviously private


✭✭✭✭✭
I'm starting to wonder wth this is but this happened many times I don't know if it involves that Miat bs addon or what but I go to Cropsford and EP was there, I was completely stealth, never going out of stealth at all.
the dude literally mounts up, rides straight exact where i am at, I activate invisible pot so I don't get unstealthed and he literally followed my exact path where I was trying to move off the path he was taking but he'd still go straight at me and right as I activated the potion. he stopped. right exactly where I activated that potion. .
this is literally not the only time this has happened to me..

✭✭✭✭✭
That happened to me last week. I wasn't even targeting the guy, just sitting there in stealth, and he managed to see me anyway, even though he wasn't super close to me. Don't know what's going on there.

✭✭✭✭✭
There was no detect potion .
and no detect potion can go over 200 meters or however long it was. it was as long as the alessia bridge. on one end to another. perhaps further. he was just standing there still. doing nothing. mounted up. and came right at me and I remained stealth the entire time.

----------

